# Anemic pregnant doe



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

This happened last year as well before she gave birth. She does not have internal parasites. Has been chewing a litltle bit so treated her with cyclene twice now and gave her ivomec. Can't find any external parsites but with her chewing felt to do this. I know B12 IM is best to do but do not know how to give it in the muscle. Also worried with her due in a few weeks getting the B12 IM. Not sure how she would react.
Saw in a blog on here that someone used B12 jel. Does that work ? Said to use 5 mil for 85 lbs. She is around 70. I also wrote another thread about ivomec and what else to use. I don't think that works on her. Never got an answer what to use and for external parasites. Valbazen works great on her but can not use on her due to her getting ready to kid and I said she she doesn't have internal parasites.
I have been giving her red cell , he 3 cc for one week, next week 3cc every two days. Her eyes started to get pink in them and read on another thread not to give red cell everyday. When I checked her again today her eyes are white. Gave her another dose of red cell. So can I use B12 jell. And can I give her red cell everyday. Also have had this red cell for a year does it go bad? One other thing is there anything else I can give her to boost her up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give B vitamins SQ. They don't have to go IM. Red Cell is 6cc per 100 lbs. 5 days in a row then once a week.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have B complex but was told that doesn't help anemia B12 does? Can I give B12 SQ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The B complex is fine. Just may not have as much B12 but still has some. Everything except hormones can go SQ.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just pulled my bottle out and it said it expired 7-16. Should I get another bottle? Can I get B12 and give it to her SQ or is that only for IM.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Also can I give this to her daily if it is the Bcomplex?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd get a new bottle.

Everything except hormones can be given SQ.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Will do ..Can I give it to her daily?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Get fortified B complex if you can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What about cocci? 

Can you get a fecal for worms and cocci?

Give a copper bolus, if the goat is showing signs or doesn't have free choice loose salt and minerals.
Copper helps fight worms.

When you wormed, did you follow up 10 days later, 3 x 10 days apart? If not, it is just coming back.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Depending on where you live, worms stop laying eggs in the fall and start back in the spring, so a fecal would show negative for worms even if they had a belly full of them.

You need to find out where she is losing blood from, if it truly is not worms, or she will just keep becoming anemic.


----------



## manny (Feb 2, 2017)

OK thanks


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes I did follow up with worm treatment. She has berries no cocci. I hav3 loose minerals 24/7.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good you followed up with the wormer. 

Cocci doesn't always show scouring, so that is why I mentioned to get a fecal for worms and cocci. 
Cocci isn't like it use to be and not easy to diagnose visually anymore.

If the winter is warmer it may indeed show worms if they have them. With Colder winters, they hibernate. But like here, our winter has been seasonably warm and rainy. I had to treat a couple of goats recently, when I checked their coloring which was borderline, they are now better.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Our winter has been wormer as well.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

does anyone ever do their own fecal samples. I have two vets the one doesn't seem to know a great deal on goats. They for on cows but goats they are referring to their books. They even told me B12 is not for anemia. I have another vet who specializes in goats and he is 90 minutes away. That is one way. Have been thinking I can do my own but wanted to see if there is anyone who does it and to get some of their expertise on it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, you can do your own fecal tests.

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Another question and I was thinking about this last night when I was going to bed. I was looking this up this morning and I am running out of time this mornings I have to go to town so I thought I would add another message to this. Does my doe need wormed before she goes into labor. She is due March 11th and boy oh boy is she big. Never seen her this big. Think she is having triplets. Back to the subject do I need to worm her? I found something this morning on Onion Creek web page about worming and they say they use the 1% ivermectin injectable and give it orally. Is it not a bad taste and which way does everyone prefer? They said 1cc for 50 lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Orally should be 1cc per 33 lbs. I don't worm unless necessary. Some people worm right after they give birth. Up to you.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

That's what I did last year but was looking at my notes and didn't see anything I wormed right before. Is Ivomec I have is OK to give orally then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is injectable, that is fine. Unless you have a worm problem, you shouldn't need to worm before birth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only worm her if she is anemic, but it will have to be SQ 1 cc per 40 lbs with ivomec. Otherwise, if her famancha coloring is good you can wait until after kidding, as that is a very stressful time for them. Ivomec is as mentioned, 1 cc per 33 lbs orally. If not anemic.


----------

